# Processor Upgrade Emachines W3650



## 2048Megabytes

Someone I know wants to upgrade the processor in his Emachines W3650. 

The motherboard model I believe is an ECS 945G-M3 

Is this website correct for the ECS 945G-M3 motherboard?
http://support.gateway.com/emachines/MOTHERBD/Shared/4006188R/4006188Rsu3.shtml

It says it supports Prescott and Tejas processors Front Side Bus at 533/800 MT/s

What decent dual-core processor could this motherboard work with?

Is the above information I have correct?

*Edit:*  I did some more research on this subject.  Since everyone who knows about computer technology knows E-Machines are bottom of the barrel computers I do not think he can upgrade his motherboard to any decent dual-core processor or any other processor.  Any other people agree with this conclusion?


----------



## johnb35

Most likely only P4's and Pentium D's are compatible with that board.  You need at least a 965 chipset to run C2D.  If he's wanting to upgrade then a new motherboard would be required.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

here is the cpu support list for that mobo

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ailID=680&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=0

it says it supports c2d E6420 and E6320


----------



## johnb35

innercx said:


> here is the cpu support list for that mobo
> 
> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ailID=680&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=1&LanID=0
> 
> it says it supports c2d E6420 and E6320



I knew there were a select few 945 chipset boards that supported a small amount of c2d's but in my opionion weren't worth the upgrade when a better motherboard would eventually be required anyway.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Thanks for the replies thus far.

Stranglehold and I were discussing this.  If he has the Revision 3.0 of the board the Core 2 Duo E6420 would work.  There is also a Revision (V3.0 Viiv) of the motherboard that does not work with it.  

It seems like it is too risky in my mind.  I told him that an upgrade was not possible. I also told him to learn your lesson and never buy an E-Machines from Wal-Mart again.  

At this point he would be better off buying a new processor, motherboard and using his old DDR2 RAM.  Why risk buying an old $65 Core 2 Duo that might not work with his mainboard.  The Athlon II 440 Triple-Core Processor is only $75 and beats the Core 2 Duo E6420 in processing power.

Also the Athlon II 255 Dual-Core Processor is only $59 and also beats the Core 2 Duo E6420 in processing power.  Plus he would get a better motherboard.


----------



## madjack

I know this is a very old thread but I did buy this pc new in 2008, and now is still working only better than ever, especially after cpu upgrade.Motherboard #945gct-m3 manufacturer Elitegroup emailed me and said if having stability issues, to use power supply with 24pin plug to motherboard, why emachine ships them out with a power supply with only a  20pin plug only is beyond me, when motherboard manufacturer put a 24 pin plugin on the mobo is beyond me. Upgraded bios, upgraded to pentium D 840 cpu, replaced heat sink and fan at same time, and max ram 2gb. All is well still.


----------



## beers

madjack said:


> why emachine ships them out with a power supply with only a  20pin plug only is beyond me, when motherboard manufacturer put a 24 pin plugin on the mobo is beyond me.
> 
> Upgraded bios, upgraded to pentium D 840 cpu



That was around the transition time from older AGP 20 pin boards to 24 pin PCIE boards.  Was probably cheaper to 'stay the course' at the time since you could easily use 20 pin PSUs in 24 pin boards as the connector was keyed the same leaving 4 available pins (some used 20->24 pin adapters).

I don't think an 840 was ever debated as not working in this computer though


----------

